# Atlas Mill - $750 (Tacoma)



## Nogoingback (Mar 27, 2019)

Atlas Mill
					

Small Atlas horizontal milling machine mounted on home-welded steel roll-around stand. Includes vise.



					seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## Reddinr (Mar 29, 2019)

The posting was deleted by the poster.  Maybe had second thoughts on selling it...


----------



## pontiac428 (Mar 29, 2019)

Bam! Gone quick.  Either cold feet, or someone got a great deal.


----------

